# Cost of Childminding 2009



## dieter1 (10 Aug 2009)

Hi there,

just wondering what people are paying in 2009 for childminders.  We're looking for someone to mind our 6 month old.

Thanks


----------



## micheller (10 Aug 2009)

For crèche environment for toddler, full time care I'm looking at 32 a day, part time looking at 38 a day. I got quotes of up to 43 a day though.

I think <1 yr and the rates will be higher also.


----------



## flanzer (11 Aug 2009)

We're paying €937 a month for creche fees in Dublin and finding it tough. €32 a day seems very good. Anyone know of any creche that has reduced it's fees in the current climate?


----------



## micheller (12 Aug 2009)

I have heard anecdotally of crèches reducing prices when asked or told the child will have to be removed as it's too expensive.


----------



## annR (12 Aug 2009)

I have heard of this as well however the discounts involved are small.  I have just started paying 915 per month for a creche and being new to all this, can't believe the expense.  This may have been answered before, but why is it so expensive?  My friend in Germany is paying E250 per month.


----------



## samanthajane (12 Aug 2009)

Instead of a creche would you think about advertising for someone at home to mind your daughter. I know they say mingling with other children is good but most childminders have children of their own as well. 

I was very blessed after going through 3 childminders i finally landed the jackpot. The lady that minds my daughter is a god send. She has been minding her for 4 years now. 

Even though i dont really need her anymore since my daughter is in school, the family couldn't bear the thought of not seeing her anymore, she really is a part of the family, she even calls the childminders parents granny and granpa, and they have photos of her along side their other grand-children. 

Once a fortnight she will have my daughter over night on a friday, takes her swimming with her other children and we pick her up on saturday evening, and she refuses to take a penny for it, but she will be getting a huge xmas present!

When i was paying for her to be minded full time during the week mon-fri it 8am-6pm it was €150 for the week. Alot cheaper than putting her into a creche. 

I know not every childminder is like that and i was extremely lucky to see her advert and get in before anyone else. But it's something to think about.


----------



## Sumatra (12 Aug 2009)

I suppose would dieter1, micheller, flanzer or annR work for the amount they are expecting to pay someone else to mind their child?


----------



## niceoneted (12 Aug 2009)

My sister minds children in her own home - has all her childcare and first aid courses done and is also registered as self employed. She get very little for the hours she does but her main motivation is that she wants to be at home for her own children to do the homework with them, have good dinner ready etc. She just loves children so this is what works for her. She minds 3 kids and this is plenty for her to enjoy life.
I feel a minder like this is best as kids learn not to open presses, feel part of a household and it's more natural than a creche.


----------



## annR (13 Aug 2009)

Sumatra said:


> I suppose would dieter1, micheller, flanzer or annR work for the amount they are expecting to pay someone else to mind their child?


 
No, I believe the government should step in and subsidise it.  It's not affordable at the moment.  Using a childminder is an option but it's not for everyone just like creches are not for everyone.


----------



## Barty (13 Aug 2009)

Our daughter will be starting in creche next week.
Its 1050 a month. Creche is in dublin.

They say creche running cost are high etc, I just googled creche name, its a chain of creches in dublin, and found article in business post from last year, detailing creches accounts


"The directors were paid €236,599 last year, almost double the €118,480 they were paid the previous year.", there are 3 of them.

At least i now know where the money goes.


----------



## annR (13 Aug 2009)

Sickening.  Why are we not all up in arms about this!!!!  It's not acceptable.


----------



## samanthajane (13 Aug 2009)

I dont feel thats it's sickening, they have a business they have grown and expanded and they earn good money from it. After all you are in business to earn money. 

In saying that the expense is huge and it would be great in something could come along that would make it easier for people. I'm so glad my children are older now, if i was just starting my family now i wouldn't be able to afford them. It's hard enough with the 2 of them in school, i'm lucky both myself and their dad are self employed so we can work around and not have to pay for childcare anymore. 

It would be great if Ireland could follow the Uk in example to this, along with tax credit you also get help towards your childcare if you are working. And there are many organisation that run non-profit, such as the YMCA. In London where i lived for 10 months almost every school had some sort of after school club, which was £5 a day. They also start school at a younger age, and finish a lot later, and holidays are shorter. 

Who would you approach about something like this. Would it be possible for the goverment to have some sort of non-profit organisation for childcare. Why has this never been looked at before?


----------



## Cat101 (13 Aug 2009)

samanthajane said:


> almost every school had some sort of after school club, which was £5 a day. They also start school at a younger age, and finish a lot later, and holidays are shorter.


Might as well send them off to boarding school??


----------



## micheller (13 Aug 2009)

Sumatra, mine are going to crèche with a ratio of many children to one staff member so I'm not asking anyone to do a job for the exact amounts I quoted. A home environment is a different story with different considerations.

Although it's a low paying sector, the crèche obviously pays above minimum wage to each member of staff.


----------



## samanthajane (13 Aug 2009)

Cat101 said:


> Might as well send them off to boarding school??


 

How do you figure that? 

So everyone that has a full time job and has a family might as well just ship them off. 

I was pointing out the non-profit organisation in the UK that help towards childcare. 

One of the reasons childcare is so expensive in Ireland compared to UK is because of the less hours they are in school. For my 6 year old it added up to 10 hours a week. And thats not including the extra month of summer holidays.


----------



## coleen (13 Aug 2009)

This is already available here. There are many community childcare places available in the counrty maybe not enough ,but they are there. Where I live the school has a pre-school and and afterschool and is opened every day the school is closed including Easter and Summer holidays. This is subsidised by the goverment under a childcare subvention scheme. So I am not sure how widely available this service but we have a good number in our area.





samanthajane said:


> I dont feel thats it's sickening, they have a business they have grown and expanded and they earn good money from it. After all you are in business to earn money.
> 
> In saying that the expense is huge and it would be great in something could come along that would make it easier for people. I'm so glad my children are older now, if i was just starting my family now i wouldn't be able to afford them. It's hard enough with the 2 of them in school, i'm lucky both myself and their dad are self employed so we can work around and not have to pay for childcare anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## SarahMc (15 Aug 2009)

Local County Childcare Committee will give you a list of community creches in your area.

Ireland (thankfully imo) has not embraced 'wrap around' childcare for school age children, i.e. pre and after school services in schools.  I think it is not in a child's best interests to remain in the one institution from 8am to 6pm, even if it is convenient for parents.  Much better to have a home from home Childminder, where children can chill/do homework/run around/play on the green/cook/go to activities etc.

If you wish to lobby on any aspect of childcare, I suggest you contact the ICPN (Irish Childcare Policy Network)  [broken link removed]


----------

